# Cloud Burst Concentrates



## Tanja (19/4/17)

Has anyone tried the CB concentrates range? I see they are much cheaper than the normal TFA / FW / CAP ones... are they any good? Similar to any of the others?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (19/4/17)

Tagging @KZOR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zandernwn (19/4/17)

Same as Cly and Loco. Taste the same, use @ the same %

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/4/17)

Tanja said:


> Has anyone tried the CB concentrates range? I see they are much cheaper than the normal TFA / FW / CAP ones... are they any good? Similar to any of the others?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



That they are indeed cheaper but the problem is that there are almost no (international/clone) recipes to use them in. You can unfortunately not simply sub Cap Apple for CB Apple for example.. You will have to experiment and concoct your own potions and ask here for some % guidance...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (21/4/17)

Ordered 4 of theirs just now... so will see what it's like... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Diza (8/7/17)

Hi, ive ordered a couple of CB flavours, but im strugling with the flavour percentages. Can someone give me guidance in this regard plzzz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (8/7/17)

I don't think there would be a generic % for CB. Ime most lines have varying percentages depending on the specific concentrate. For single flavour, I guess 4% would be in the ballpark. It's unlikely to be overpowering and you can always add if it's under-flavoured. But it's usually concentrate-specific. I just tested a cream soda where 2% was too little and 3% too much. So it's probably best to run your own SF tests and find your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jimmyjuice (29/7/17)

Hi. I'm new here.
Good things to report on CB concentrates. Use in low percentages however as some of them are pretty strong. 
I've been very happy with the CB wicks (2%), paired with TFA bubblegum (5%). Trialing this base mixture with strawberry, grape and even a milkshake type mix. 
Their Lychee is also good. A bit stronger than Sweet Lychee by Capella. Used at 2% compared to Capella at 5%. Similar flavour. 

Trying out others from CB and will report as I progress.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Eyesonly (2/8/18)

jimmyjuice said:


> Hi. I'm new here.
> Good things to report on CB concentrates. Use in low percentages however as some of them are pretty strong.
> I've been very happy with the CB wicks (2%), paired with TFA bubblegum (5%). Trialing this base mixture with strawberry, grape and even a milkshake type mix.
> Their Lychee is also good. A bit stronger than Sweet Lychee by Capella. Used at 2% compared to Capella at 5%. Similar flavour.
> ...


Howzit JJ. Please assist me with a ratio for mixing cb wicks straight. I have 70/30 premix and 36mg nicotine. I cape at 3mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (2/8/18)

I jus mixed a ice mango useing only cloud burst consentrates exept the super sweet i used and its the best mango consentrates i ever used the mango dubble is the boss and the mango just bring it together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

